# Tax question



## landbound (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum but have found a lot of interesting and helpful information already!

My question is this: 
I'm in Indonesia as an expat with my employer taking part of my income to take care of taxes in Indonesia. I will be getting paid to a US bank account, although I'm an Australian citizen (my husband is american). Does anyone know if I will be liable for "additional" taxes in either the US or Australia? I may be overthinking this but I don't want to be hunted down by the IRS or the ATO!

many thanks!
LB


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Can't answer about your Indonesian nor your Australian tax obligations, but under the circumstances you've described, only you husband has the (eternal) obligation to file a tax declaration with the IRS (i.e. as a US citizen). 

The US bank account shouldn't create a US tax obligation, but you may find that the bank has to withhold taxes on any interest payments if the account is in your name. (Given the feeble amount of interest being paid these days on bank accounts, chances are the issue may not arise.) You would have to file a US tax return to get back any withholdings, assuming you have no other tax obligation.

If the account is in joint name with your husband, he will have to declare any interest payments on his US tax returns, but having him on the account will eliminate the need for the withholding.

Now we just have to find someone familiar with Australian taxes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

